# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا میشه هم دانشگاه ازاد خوند و هم برای کنکور سال بعد؟

## Beau

بچه ها کسانی که پزشکی می خونند با توجه به درسهایی که هر ترم دارن اگه دو ترم  با واحدهای کم مثلا 12 واحد که فک کنم میشه سه درس انتخاب کنیم و این ترم هم که مجازیه و شاید ترم بعدم مجازی باشه امکان این هست که بتونیم سال بعد کنکور بخونیم و دولتی قبول بشیم؟
من ترسم از اینکه سال دیگه این رتبه ام رو نیارم

----------


## Sinus

> بچه ها کسانی که پزشکی می خونند با توجه به درسهایی که هر ترم دارن اگه دو ترم  با واحدهای کم مثلا 12 واحد که فک کنم میشه سه درس انتخاب کنیم و این ترم هم که مجازیه و شاید ترم بعدم مجازی باشه امکان این هست که بتونیم سال بعد کنکور بخونیم و دولتی قبول بشیم؟
> من ترسم از اینکه سال دیگه این رتبه ام رو نیارم


فک میکنم بشه ثبت نام کرد مرخصی گرفت  دو ترم و کنکور داد  ، یکی از بچه ها Neo.Healer@ این کارو کردند

----------


## Beau

> فک میکنم بشه ثبت نام کرد مرخصی گرفت  دو ترم و کنکور داد  ، یکی از بچه ها Neo.Healer@ این کارو کردند


خیلی ممنون
می دونید حدود شهریه ثابت چقدره؟

----------


## Alireza_tnt

سلام به نظرتون با مدرک دارو ازاد تهران میشه مهاجرت کرد؟

----------


## MMdibi

> بچه ها کسانی که پزشکی می خونند با توجه به درسهایی که هر ترم دارن اگه دو ترم  با واحدهای کم مثلا 12 واحد که فک کنم میشه سه درس انتخاب کنیم و این ترم هم که مجازیه و شاید ترم بعدم مجازی باشه امکان این هست که بتونیم سال بعد کنکور بخونیم و دولتی قبول بشیم؟
> من ترسم از اینکه سال دیگه این رتبه ام رو نیارم


من خودم آزاد ثبت نامم کردن، با زور و اجبار که نکنه سال بعد رتبه آن بدتر شه،همین پرستاری هم نیاری
ولی یک جلسه هم سر کلاس نرفتم،یک بار هم امتحان ندادم.
اصلا نمیفهمی که دانشگاهه هستی.

----------


## sara177

سلام. بچه ها  منم میخوام پرستاری ازاد برم و برای کنکور مجدد بخونم. ایا مشکلی بوجود میاد؟ مثلا کل سال اول رو طی کنم و در کنارش بخونم بعد کنکور رو هم بدم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم و اگه نتیجه بهتر شد انصراف بدم از دانشگاه. اینجور چیزی میشه؟ بعد اگه مرخصی بدن میشه از عید تا خرداد رو مرخصی بگیرم؟ کلا چه زمانی رو میشه مرخصی گرفت؟ بچه ها خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده اجرتون با خدا

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام. بچه ها  منم میخوام پرستاری ازاد برم و برای کنکور مجدد بخونم. ایا مشکلی بوجود میاد؟ مثلا کل سال اول رو طی کنم و در کنارش بخونم بعد کنکور رو هم بدم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم و اگه نتیجه بهتر شد انصراف بدم از دانشگاه. اینجور چیزی میشه؟ بعد اگه مرخصی بدن میشه از عید تا خرداد رو مرخصی بگیرم؟ کلا چه زمانی رو میشه مرخصی گرفت؟ بچه ها خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده اجرتون با خدا


سوال اول خیر مشکلی نیست فقط واسه سراسری مشکله

----------


## manhastam

پرستاری نداره امسال ازاد دفترچه رو دانلود کردم

----------


## 1998

> سلام. بچه ها  منم میخوام پرستاری ازاد برم و برای کنکور مجدد بخونم. ایا مشکلی بوجود میاد؟ مثلا کل سال اول رو طی کنم و در کنارش بخونم بعد کنکور رو هم بدم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم و اگه نتیجه بهتر شد انصراف بدم از دانشگاه. اینجور چیزی میشه؟ بعد اگه مرخصی بدن میشه از عید تا خرداد رو مرخصی بگیرم؟ کلا چه زمانی رو میشه مرخصی گرفت؟ بچه ها خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده اجرتون با خدا


سلام وقت تون بخیر
جواب همه سوال ها تون بله هست ، امکان همه شون وجود داره
البته اینکه میگید از عید تا خرداد رو مرخصی بگیرید نمیشه
چون مرخصی رو برای کل نمیسال یا همون ترم لحاظ میکنن

----------

